# Fly Fishing the Surf?



## oscarflytyer (Feb 24, 2008)

Anybody fly fish the surf anywhere around the Destin area?


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I saw a guy catching skip jack and mackeral on fly in the middle of summer down at pensacola beach. There was probably three or four acres of skip jack feeding in the surf and he was having a ball.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (2/29/2008)*I saw a guy catching skip jack and mackeral on fly in the middle of summer down at pensacola beach. There was probably three or four acres of skip jack feeding in the surf and he was having a ball.


Those ladyfish get THICK in the surf some days during the summer! I remember going out there one day and having a ball with them. I saw them and waded out, then turned around to see them feeding 5 feet fromthe shoreline! I'm going to be sure to bring my flyrod when I go surf fishing this summer.


----------

